# Bearded Dragon or Hermanns Tortoise?



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

The question people get to sometimes.. which one?

The main issue for me is weather and outdoor.. because keeping a tortoise or a bearded dragon indoors is going to be 90% of the time there. And its not wise picking an animal to find your doing more harm then good. So thats why I was wondering if its wise to even keep any if Im going to use a Vivarium and Terrarium? Or should I use a pen house indoor? Main issue is heating within our house, so thats where the doubts come in it. What would you all recommend?

Both look nice and I've got no issue regarding livefood, vegetables or money.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

if you get a hermans you will need a tort table 
and for a beardie you will need a 4 by 2 by 2 vivarium 

a beardie should be indoors all the time you cannot let them live out side, the basics you need for a beardie is 

10% (or more) UV bulb 
4ft X 2ft X 2ft Vivarium 
Basking bulb 
Dimming Thermostat

110F - basking area
80F - cool end

You need yo do as much research as posible before you buy one!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not sure but I can give you a few things you would need for a tortoise:

A 3x2ft tort table (At least, will need to be bigger when grown)
I recommend a Mecury Vapour Bulb which has heat/light source combined.
A thermostat
The temps will need to be 20-24c at the cool end and 30-34c at the hot end
You need a 24/7 supply of water and feed on weeds from the garden!
The weeds will need to be sprinkled with nutrobal.
You can also add decoration to the table, such as limestone bones,rock etc.
There is more but there the main things! Thanks and hope this helps!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

We have both, however I find the the bearded dragons better - thats my option tho. 
They seem more friendly and interesting. 
Jerry our tortie is in a indoor guniea pig cage with his equipment,
the beardies are in a 6ft viv.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I would go with whichever you like more!


----------



## callum104 (Oct 23, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> if you get a hermans you will need a tort table
> and for a beardie you will need a 4 by 2 by 2 vivarium
> 
> a beardie should be indoors all the time you cannot let them live out side, the basics you need for a beardie is
> ...


agree'd. personally i would go with a beardie as i find them much more interesting, if you get one make sure you have all the equipment sorted and he/she will be great. They are very easy to look after but ,make sure you do your research, there are loads of caresheets on the net that will help


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

Beardies shouldnt go out of the viv which is bril but what about tortoise? I've heard it needs to go out of the within the summer?

Also do both hibernate?


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

You really dont know your reps do you?

No a LIZARD does not hibernate!

and a tort can go out in the summer if you want them to


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

Apology in asking a newb question. Which do you guys and girls think is relative easy in keeping? Beardie or Tortoise? - With this I'll be able to finalise the decision for myself. - Or should I say are ther begginner beardies as well?


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

well a tort can be a 1/2 year pet with it's winter sleep. 

but a beardie is a full time pet, a lot more active and funny lil characters

if i was you i would go for a Beardie!!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Our Jerry (tortie) will need a run this summer as they do like to go out in garden. At least torties are veggie
Bearded dragons are good for beginners, ours likes to come out for a run about.
If you get equipment right they are both easy to look after!!!


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for your replies everyone :2thumb: I may just go with a beardied dragon, I've seen videos on it and read articles and it sounds like a fasicination reptile. But once again thank you for all the contributions.

~Ben.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I would go for the Beardie.

In summer months when the sun is bright and the temps are up there is no problem taking your beardie into the garden or down the pub for a sunbathe. As long as the animal is safe from predators and the temps are high enough the rep will benefit from the natural sunlight.

As for hibernating. bearded dragons can go ona go slow during winter months and potentially sleep for weeks. Its called Brumating.
This can take the form of complete inactivity or just the occasional romp for food.

There are hundreds of care sheets on the net and forums specifically designed for BD owners. Google Pagona forum and you will see. the yahoo one is particularly helpful.

Dragons are more fun that Torts.


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

i have a beardie and two hermann's...personally if your a beginner in keeping reptiles, id say go with the beardie. 
with tortoises you really need to consider where you can obtain their food from as it can become difficult when you run out of weeds in your garden. and also i dont know how old you are but tortoises need to be accounted for over a LONG period of time due to the fact that they live for an extremely long time, and if you dont know that you could still be looking after that tortoise in 30 years then dont get it.....hope this helps


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the responses - and yep i'll be dedicated but as im a begginner I'll be edging towards a beardie - its a shame that there life expectancy is about 10 years max


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Remember a beardie needs quite alot of space! And a tortoise is not for like 10 yrs its like 100 yrs! And you need a good supply of weeds if you get a tortoise! Keep us updated on what you get!!


----------

